# First time Fatties & ABT's



## There it is (Jun 8, 2019)

Hopefully in about half an hour i will be pulling my cheeseburger fatty and atomic buffalo turds off of my mes 140s. Will post results and hopefully some pics before and after smoke.


----------



## jokensmoken (Jun 8, 2019)

There it is said:


> Hopefully in about half an hour i will be pulling my cheeseburger fatty and atomic buffalo turds off of my mes 140s. Will post results and hopefully some pics before and after smoke.


Post those pics...we do love our food porn...lol...


----------



## There it is (Jun 8, 2019)

Here are the turds


----------



## There it is (Jun 8, 2019)

Pics of turds


----------



## There it is (Jun 8, 2019)

Pics of bacon wrapped cheeseburger fatty. Turned out ok but cheese all ran out when slicing. But all in all it was tasty. Will try something different with cheese next time. Maybe add some onions as well wanted to this time but spaced them out


----------



## one eyed jack (Jun 8, 2019)

Don't know if you let your fatty rest for a while but that can help keep the cheese from running out.  Different cheese can help, too.

The finished pics of both your Fatty and ABT's look real good.  

Great color on your bacon.


----------



## There it is (Jun 8, 2019)

Yeah,i let it rest for about15 minutes but maybe not long enough used Colby Monterey jack cheese. Forgot to put in original post that i used SMOKIN BROTHERS 100% HICKORY  FLAVOR PELLETS in my AMNPS. 


one eyed jack said:


> Don't know if you let your fatty rest for a while but that can help keep the cheese from running out.  Different cheese can help, too.
> 
> The finished pics of both your Fatty and ABT's look real good.
> 
> Great color on your bacon.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 9, 2019)

Looks real good!
Al


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 9, 2019)

Nice job on both the ABTs and fatty. They both look great.

Point for sure
Chris


----------

